# Laptop HDMI: Input or Output?



## Lilgrant

Hi, I recently purchased an HP G62 134CA, and have been incredibly impressed. I was wondering though, on the side, there is an HDMI port. ON every website featuring the specs of my machine, it does not list whether or not it is an output or an input. I am pretty sure that its an output, but I thought Id check just in case. My laptop has an HD screen and processor/graphics card and if this port is indeed an input as well, I would really like to play some xbox 360 on my machine.


----------



## johnb35

It's an output.  To me there is no sense in having an input for a laptop but there is definately sense for an output in case the screen goes out.


----------



## FuryRosewood

actually my friend has a old toshiba thats loaded with a capture card...can be useful to play xbox on as a portable screen.... never saw that before but yea, hdmi on the laptop is a output, but there are some rare circumstances that input on a laptop = good


----------

